# leipomotuotteita täysjyvävehnäjauho



## Moosmutzie1

Can anybody tell me if this is correct in Finnish?
I urgently need some help.

leipomotuotteita täysjyvävehnäjauho



Thanks!


----------



## jonquiliser

Wrong forum (Finnish isn't counted among the Nordic languages), but, to answer your question: what do you want to say? Leipomotuotteita is correct and means bakery goods, täysjyvävehnäjauho is also correct, meaning whole grain wheat flour. But I don't know what you want to say with the phrase as a whole.


----------



## Moosmutzie1

Hi!

Thanks for your answer.
The meaning should be "bakery product with whole grain flour".

Sorry for posting in the wrong forum...


----------



## dinji

"leipomotuote täysjyvä(vehnä)jauhoilla"

"täysjyvä(vehnä)jauhoista tehty tuote" (...'made from'...)

Does _grain_ in English contain the meaning of 'wheat'?

If not, the element _vehnä _is too much.

I think Finnish is a Nordic language, geopolitically speaking 
Scandinavian it is certainly not!


----------



## Hakro

dinji said:


> "leipomotuote täysjyvä(vehnä)jauhoilla" leipomotuote täysjyvävehnäjauhoi*st*a
> 
> "täysjyvä(vehnä)jauhoista tehty tuote" (...'made from'...) Better: täysjyvävehnäjauhoista *valmistettu* (leipomo)tuote


----------



## dinji

täysjyvävehnäjauhoi*st*a (-jauhoilla??)

But may there be other types of flour in this bread as well if formulated like this?
In the English version there may be, the whole grain flour may be just one of many flours, otherwise I would say "bakery product from whole grain flour"
This was the semantic consideration behind my translation suggestion.

"valmistettu" is of course more idiomatic than "tehty"


----------

